
YouNoodle Thinks AI Can Predict Startup Success - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/18/younoodle-thinks-ai-can-predict-startup-success/
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=118017>

